# Round midnight eyes tutorial (tons of pics)



## Bowker2 (Mar 16, 2006)

hello hello, this is my first tutorial- it is without much mac- i havent let myself buy any until i get my pro card! who knows when it will come! so until then mostly non mac!

here is the look we are trying to achieve:





start all gross and pasty:




dot foundation one shade light than your skin on the inner portion of your face, a shade darker around the perimeter and in hollows of your cheeks like so:





 ha!
I blend with my fingers mostly, from the inside of my face out, and then buff the darker color inward with my fingers- blend it all with a sponge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



curl your lashes and sweep a clean powder brush all over face- i think it adds to the buffed foundation look.
now you will draw a HIDEOUS line around the entire eye with a soft chubby black pencil mine is ben nye. thicker on top than on bottom.- do not be afraid, try and keep it as basic as possible but do NOT fret about it looking terrible!




then using a very small rounded brush (mine is aveda) smooth the lines and blend them ever so slightly. 








now you may blend the liner onto the lid and into the crease. (once again it should still def. look awful-no worries) Now you will take a smaller black liner and draw out a squared off cat eye-(this took me awhile of drawing on and cleaning up with damp qtips, to make it the size and shape i wanted)
now you shall pack an opaque black shadow over the liner and yes, blend! over lid and into crease.




(i had to blend it into the shape i wanted FOREVER)
now get out an opaque white (no shimmer) and use a fluffy tapered blending brush to apply to the inner hollow of the eye socket- not the eye. and under the brow.








eyebrow time!!! my favorite.
im using to colors for this look, normally i only use the lighter one but its to blonde for these eyes-





 see? this is the brow with only blond pencil-to warm.
 it is a very straight controlled brow. and i extended it out a little far (best thing ever to make eyes look bigger and wider apart)
here is the undone and done brow:








brow gel is always good!




now its time to contour!
get a big powder brush a swipe a good amount of bronzer on- i like nars laguna. fishy face it up and buff it in and up.




now apply it to the temples and down again into the cheek hollows, like a big number 3.




apply a whole bunch right under your chin and blend down and out on your neck- combatting a double chin! wahoo!




blush time, choose a medium-light pink, nothing too bright or too chalky, mine is Dame. apply slightly back from the apples, more on the bone and then add a layer of transluscent powder over top.




blend a little concealer over whole mouth and then add two more little blobs to the lower lip- blend mostly right there and out. 




apply a light opaque gloss- mine wasnt right, it was shimmery. oh well.




oh my gosh were done! throughout the whole process i was touching up my eyeliner and adding black shadow, so really- dont be scared of being a little messy- damp qtips are your friend!
so heres the comparison- whew that was a ton of work!!!












haha theres my rendition of what shes doing in the photo!!
xoxoxoxox
Francie pants!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 16, 2006)

Haha, you're rendition is too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice super detailed tutorial... makes me wish I had foundation a shade darker and lighter than my skin. The one I do have matches perfectly... LOL


----------



## Bowker2 (Mar 16, 2006)

hmm that makes sense that people wouldnt really have non matching shades- i may do an in depth contouring tut sometime- with like, 10 shades!! hehe


----------



## pucci (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that's a fantastic tute! Thanks!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 16, 2006)

Very detailed! Awesome! Plus the look is smokin! I would def appreciate more tutorials from you!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow... this tutorial was really awesome! Your foundation and eyebrow tips were spot on! I can't wait to see another one.


----------



## enkybaby (Mar 16, 2006)

great rendition


----------



## Bowker2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 
_Very detailed! Awesome! Plus the look is smokin! I would def appreciate more tutorials from you!_

 
i would love it if anyone had a request for a look- more fun for me to do it for other people you know? let me know if theres somthing you would like to see!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 16, 2006)

that was amazing... I'm going to try it this weekend! <3s to you


----------



## User34 (Mar 16, 2006)

Great job! Thanks!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful darling!


----------



## Julez (Mar 16, 2006)

wow, is pretty much all i can say.
this is a grade A tutorial!

ps: you look like brigitte bardot!


----------



## Bowker2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julez* 
_wow, is pretty much all i can say.
this is a grade A tutorial!

ps: you look like brigitte bardot!_

 
stop! oh my god i wish! thanks doll


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 16, 2006)

awesome tutorial!!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

I love the details you did girl! I can actually use this!!!! Thanks soo much and do more!


----------



## <3LY (Mar 18, 2006)

i <3 the final results. seriously, awesome tut!


----------



## pale blue (Mar 19, 2006)

I actually like your makeup better than the models, great job!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 20, 2006)

You Better Work It Out Girlfriend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Tutorial Is Soooo On Point I Just Love It!


----------



## amal (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful 
that was amazing...


----------



## Bowker2 (Mar 25, 2006)

thankee!


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

you make such great tutorials!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## sereena (Apr 1, 2006)

amazing
thanks for the tut


----------



## XoXo (Apr 1, 2006)

what a great tutorial....


----------



## MCninja (Apr 21, 2006)

that is so killer. I'm definitely going to book mark this and give it a try this week in preparation for this dinner i have to go to.


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 21, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love this eye look. I would like to try it, but I wonder if it will make big eyes look even bigger? I don't want to look like a huge eyed monster.


----------



## user3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Great job and plenty of detailed pics!


----------



## user3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyrose* 
_Great tutorial! I love this eye look. I would like to try it, but I wonder if it will make big eyes look even bigger? I don't want to look like a huge eyed monster._

 
The more enclosed the color is around the eye the smaller it will make your eyes look. For most people. 
HTH


----------



## xnicole (Apr 28, 2006)

ooooh pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Matrix_doll (Jan 22, 2007)

I Would Like To Officially Say "i Love You'


----------



## sunsational (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot. i learnt a lot of things from your tut


----------



## lambee (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for this tutorial.  I totally see what you mean about extending the eyebrow!  There is a total difference.


----------



## circe221 (Jan 22, 2007)

GREAT tut!!! Thank you so much for doing this!!! I liked how you gave general product rec's and weren't too specific with colors, etc.  I am definitely going to try to recreate this one! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 22, 2007)

This is gorgeous! I can't wait to try it


----------



## Alizaryn (Jan 24, 2007)

Amazing tut !  I did it yesterday, it was just great !  I had never tried 2 different shades of foundation, well, the result is beautiful.  Thank you so much !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your idea of a tut about contour is excellent, it would be great if you did one !


----------



## Miss World (Jan 25, 2007)

looking great


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

Thanks!i do it my way but i'll try yours soon


----------



## tadzio79 (May 6, 2007)

thanks for an amazing tut!!!


----------



## SapphoBlue (May 8, 2007)

Good job, I loved it!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Loved it!! What a great (and fun-I lvoed reading your asides to us) tut. 

And the look is really great-fantastic tips on the brows, and foundation. Oh, and the bronzer too! I'm going to remember the '3', that's an excellent way to remember how to apply it-thank you!

xx


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 7, 2007)

HI! gorgeous look! could you tell me what lipgloss you used? Love it!


----------



## Doowop (Jun 8, 2007)

nice tutorial, you look like Anne Hathaway!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice tut ! thx


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## TinaGreece (Jul 9, 2007)

love it! gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2007)

wonderful job!!! love ur blush


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 9, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

That double chin bronzer makes me want to go buy some... I'm always paranoid about that.

And the makeup was so beautiful. I loved it.


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

soo pretty


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

This looks great!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm loving this. Don't think I could get away with it though. But thanks for putting it up!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2007)

you are soo adorable! i love the midnight eyes. im always too intimidated to try bold eyes. you pull it off


----------



## pichima (Oct 22, 2007)

beautiful! good job


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 22, 2007)

i love the tut wow.. amazing eyes


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 24, 2007)

gorgeous and simply done!


----------

